

Extensions for Google Chrome coming soon - benhoyt
http://blog.chromium.org/2009/05/extensions-at-google-io.html

======
kaens
Nice. Looks like we'll have a browser that has extensions that aren't an utter
pain to write, and rocks on all fronts.

Chrome is looking like it's going to be as refreshing as
fire(fox|bird|whatever) was back in the day - really, it already is if you
ignore the lack of extensions.

This makes me giddy like a schoolgirl.

------
GvS
Big plus for no restart!

